# Disparition du verrouillage écran



## lama18 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'une des dernières MAJ (je ne sais pas laquelle) le verrouillage de basculement de mon écran est remplacé par une fonction mute (coupure du son) ??
Existe-t-il une solution ??

Merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2011)

lama18 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis l'une des dernières MAJ (je ne sais pas laquelle) le verrouillage de basculement de mon écran est remplacé par une fonction mute (coupure du son) ??
> Existe-t-il une solution ??
> ...


 
Presse 2X sur le bouton principal pour accéder à un "nouveau dock" - fait glisser le dock au début en l'amenant vers la droite et tu trouveras l'icône qui te permettra de verrouiller ou non le basculement de l'écran.
Effectivement, l'ancien système de verrouillage de l'écran a été remplacé par une fonction mute lors de la dernière MAJ.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2011)

Non, pas de solution simple. Il faut passer par un double tape sur le bouton central, naviguer vers la gauche et bloquer le basculement de l'écran.

C'est la plus mauvaise idée d'Apple sur l'iPad 

Franchement, je trouve ça particulièrement pénible et du coup, je râle souvent sur l'écran qui bascule lorsque je regarde un film entre autres.

Je ne connais pas mal de monde qui n'a pas fait cette mise à jour à cause de la perte de cette fonction.


----------



## effixe_fr (14 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

Je crois que j'ai déjà fait cette réponse sur un autre post. J'ai lu dans un article que la prochaine version de iOS te permettra de paramétrer cette option depuis un menu (Mute/Rotation).





Ça, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle et qu'Apple laisse le choix à l'utilisateur, c'est encore mieux


----------

